# UK passport place of issue



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello once again

I have a question about one of the questions on the online application form. It asks for the UK sponsor's passport details, it asks what the place of issue is, but I don't see this on my husband's passport. 

His passport is quite old and will expire next year. I can see the issuing authority is UKPA.

What should I put for place of issue?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

In what city did he get the passport?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband's passport was issued from within the UK so I just put UKPA on my applications (Fiancée Visa, FLR(M) and now SET(M)/ILR). The ECO and IO who processed my first two visas didn't even bat an eye over that.

If your husband's passport was issued in the UK, you can just indicate UKPA as well.


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. I am not sure where his passport was issued, I guess maybe London? It doesn't say, so do I just put UKPA there?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

IPS = Identity and Passport Services if issued in the uk.


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you Shel!


----------

